# Moneybookers vs. AlertPay



## rad140 (May 18, 2010)

I was thinking of buying myself a SuperCard DSTwo soon off of ShopTemp.

I know they don't use PayPal anymore, so I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Moneybooks or AlertPay (the PayPal-esque alternatives) and if they've found it easy to use, preferred one over the other, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## waffle1995 (May 18, 2010)

i dont want shoptemp to lose a customer
but other places sell scds2 cheaper and paypal is supported
try 
mygamingmart
priceangel
gamekool
idk lots.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

What? No PayPal? You're joking, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That means I'll never be able to buy anything from ShopTemp


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

If there was only paypal
then i could have bought something already..


----------



## rad140 (May 18, 2010)

Ack.  None of these are an answer to my question.  I can live without PayPal, I was just wondering if any one has used AlertPay or Moneybookers and what they're experience was, if they're any good, which they prefer, etc. 

That's all


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2010)

PayPal *is* supported. 

It was removed a while ago due to problems, but is now back.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> PayPal *is* supported.
> 
> It was removed a while ago due to problems, but is now back.


GREAT! I might be buying soon, since my mom's account is that fully functional yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------

What's the difference of moneybookers and alertpay?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AlertPay lets you use your credit or debit cards.

MoneyBookers is basically a bank transfer service.


----------

